# Coon feeders?



## curdogs4sure (Aug 20, 2010)

We have always used feeders for starting young dogs, But i was told today by the warden that it is illegal to use coon feeders no matter weather you are just training ( with out a gun ) or not. I just cant understand the thinking behind a law like that. I always thought as long as you didnt have a gun you could train on the buckets, But i cant find the laws written anywhere. Any help in find those laws in written  would be appreciated.


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 20, 2010)

ONly thing i have ever read is that a feeder can not have bait in it an x amount of days before DEER or TURKEY season.  THats a new one on me about coon feeders.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Aug 20, 2010)

As long as you dont have a gun there is nothing they will do you can hunt over them all you want. But as soon as you knock 1 out by running off a feeder thens when the trouble starts


----------



## curdogs4sure (Aug 20, 2010)

Brian, Thats what i thought for the last 20 years, But today my local game warden told me that it was the same charges as deer hunting over bait.(with or without a gun) This just does not make sence to me. I need to find what you are saying in written. Can you help?


----------



## DROPPINEM (Aug 20, 2010)

That's like sayin you can't feed deer in march......To heck with that tell him u need to see it in writing with a code # in front of it.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Aug 20, 2010)

I dont know if you'll find it in print but I was told as long as you do not have a gun with you there is nothing they can do by more than a few DNR. Heck i'v hunted over bait with a few.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Aug 20, 2010)

Brian Ratliff; said:
			
		

> I dont know if you'll find it in print but I was told as long as you do not have a gun with you there is nothing they can do by more than a few DNR. Heck i'v hunted over bait with a few.



Well if they are gonna charge me for it I need to see the law.......That is how Me and my attorney look at it.


----------



## jackmelson (Aug 20, 2010)

All depends on  who you are and what county you live in ive had the warden get my feeders and my live trap  too.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Aug 21, 2010)

I dont want to push the law but, this really stinks. I kind of like that ideal situation for the young dogs. Coons are thin here and those feeders save us alot of steps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     I'm in northeast georgia.


----------



## cooner (Aug 21, 2010)

maybe we should start planting coon plots  thats how they legalized hunting deer over bait.


----------



## cooner (Aug 21, 2010)

oh yeah i forgot


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Aug 21, 2010)

cooner said:


> maybe we should start planting coon plots  thats how they legalized hunting deer over bait.



Their everywhere now just got to hunt them!!

I'v got some private land i hunt with one 3ac peanut field & two 5ac corn fields I only hunted it 4xs last month & treed 21 coon & I mean 21 different coon not the same 1s over & over if ya know what i mean!! Lets just say my young male loved it!!! He hates a coon now.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 21, 2010)

Brian Ratliff said:


> Their everywhere now just got to hunt them!!
> 
> I'v got some private land i hunt with one 3ac peanut field & two 5ac corn fields I only hunted it 4xs last month & treed 21 coon & I mean 21 different coon not the same 1s over & over if ya know what i mean!! Lets just say my young male loved it!!! He hates a coon now.


North Ga aint the same as south ga..We aint got many coon plots  I'll just keep filling MY "BIRD" feeders and go coon hunt


----------



## coggins (Aug 21, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> North Ga aint the same as south ga..We aint got many coon plots  I'll just keep filling MY "BIRD" feeders and go coon hunt



That's the exact way to do it! I've got a couple of feeders around a creek and pond on my farm which are to feed my 4 domesticated ducks.  That's an acceptable "agricultural practice", completely legal, any by-kill isn't about baiting as all the "food" was mean't for the ducks i'm raising.  At the Winter Classic this year our "guide" said we were hunting "wild" coon.  After the first turnout everyone else on the cast figured out the "wild" coon seemed to be feeding quite a bit out of the quail feeders on the plantation. BTW what warden was it Curdogs?


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 21, 2010)

SOunds like a bunch of crap. If its not in writing its not a law.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Aug 22, 2010)

cur dog let me guess Bill Bunch? a real piece of work right there.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Aug 22, 2010)

I really go out of my way to play by the rules 100%. But this just makes no sence to me. How can a man be hunting with out a gun ? I'm really not on here to bash anyone and i don't care to call names  but this really hurts a man when your trying to start pup's. You can either walk one pup miles a night hoping to walk them across one good track or use the feeders and introduce several good tracks a night to a young dog. I'm not lazy and theres a time for walking them but i do have to go to work in the morning, so i just cant do a dog justice without coons. What about ukc's first rule. ( you must abide by all state laws ) So if i'm judging a cast and the guide drops us on buckets and running coons on buckets is illegal. The right thing to do is scratch the whole cast for braking a state law. I'll bet that goes over like a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- in the punch bowl.LOL


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Aug 22, 2010)

Alot of this just goes back to the mentality of ga. dnr . there whole purpose is to make cases and produce revanue. i have not delt with many other states except sc. dnr . let me tell you from my experience it is amazing at the attitude difference. while hunting they just asked a few questions about how much game you have seen how many trips you have made to see the game what was the quality of the game. had several encounters with sc . while fishing on the lake ,russell , hartwell , clarks hill same results how many fish have you caught , quality of fish, hours spent fishing , i maybe wrong but i got the impression that sc. was more concearned about maintaining quality outdoors or what they could do to improve them vs. ga dnr who is all about making cases.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Aug 23, 2010)

coggins said:


> That's the exact way to do it! I've got a couple of feeders around a creek and pond on my farm which are to feed my 4 domesticated ducks.  That's an acceptable "agricultural practice", completely legal, any by-kill isn't about baiting as all the "food" was mean't for the ducks i'm raising.  At the Winter Classic this year our "guide" said we were hunting "wild" coon.  After the first turnout everyone else on the cast figured out the "wild" coon seemed to be feeding quite a bit out of the quail feeders on the plantation. BTW what warden was it Curdogs?



Kinda like the dog food in my five gallon buckets are for my dogs if they want a snack while running.


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 23, 2010)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> Alot of this just goes back to the mentality of ga. dnr . there whole purpose is to make cases and produce revanue. i have not delt with many other states except sc. dnr . let me tell you from my experience it is amazing at the attitude difference. while hunting they just asked a few questions about how much game you have seen how many trips you have made to see the game what was the quality of the game. had several encounters with sc . while fishing on the lake ,russell , hartwell , clarks hill same results how many fish have you caught , quality of fish, hours spent fishing , i maybe wrong but i got the impression that sc. was more concearned about maintaining quality outdoors or what they could do to improve them vs. ga dnr who is all about making cases.


I agree with you 100%  I dont know if it is true or not, but I had heard that GA sold its hunting license revenue to Michigan, so they are not getting any money from what we pay for our license, boat registrations etc.  If this is true I wonder if any of the fines that are being paid are going towards  helping  GA's wildlife or if it is just going to up to Michigan as well.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 23, 2010)

the georgia DNR is all about money.  that's why they want hikers/bikers and other riffraff to take over the WMAs.
I hunted coons in the 60s and 70s in Illinos and game wardens were not needed.  the hunters themselves practiced conservation and I imagine georgia coonhunters are just the same.  baiting to train pups just makes sense.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Aug 23, 2010)

Why all the hate for the DNR?

I can tell you in my last 21 yrs of being able to hunt on my own i have had 0 fines!! Not that i didnt do anything illegal because i have & been cault at it but never once did i get a ticket!! These guys do way more that just go out to write tickets. Give them a break its there job to inforce laws if you break it ol well thats your choice but dont cry fowl because you think it a way to make money.


----------



## kreekhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

well the dnr where your at must have different laws than the dnr down here in south ga. i asked one a while back was it illegal and he said no. we still carry a gun with us according to the dnr officer that i asked you can carry a gun as long as it is loaded with rat shot to kill snakes. but once you put lead in it they could charge you with hunting out of season. just my 2 cents from what the dnr told me.


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 23, 2010)

It all depends where you are hunting I think.If it is on government land then it is illegall.The regs say you cannot put out any food for the attraction of wildlife on public land.But we had a guy a year or so back got a ticket for having coon feeders out to hunt over,not sure if he was on private land or not.If you turn out a dog it is considered hunting wether you have a gun or not so I guess it means if you hunt on a bucket then you are hunting over bait same as deer hunters having a pile of corn.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Brian Ratliff said:


> Why all the hate for the DNR?
> 
> I can tell you in my last 21 yrs of being able to hunt on my own i have had 0 fines!! Not that i didnt do anything illegal because i have & been cault at it but never once did i get a ticket!! These guys do way more that just go out to write tickets. Give them a break its there job to inforce laws if you break it ol well thats your choice but dont cry fowl because you think it a way to make money.


Iam not crying foul if i did something to get a ticket i pay it , no big deal. Iam just saying that the large amount of tax money that is spent in this dept. ,IF  the priorty was to promote wildlife and a better outdoor experience for all who use it , instead of trying your best to make a case agianst someone,GA. outdoors would be a better place. JUST think for a min. how much of your tax dollars go towards law enforcement VS. how much goes toward game management. I dont know about where you live , but here if i have a tresspasser i can call the local deputy, if you call dnr 9-times outa 10 the local deputy will have to respond any way so whats the point. (have seen this many times in a variety of situations)


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 23, 2010)

kreekhunter said:


> well the dnr where your at must have different laws than the dnr down here in south ga. i asked one a while back was it illegal and he said no. we still carry a gun with us according to the dnr officer that i asked you can carry a gun as long as it is loaded with rat shot to kill snakes. but once you put lead in it they could charge you with hunting out of season. just my 2 cents from what the dnr told me.



According to the book that warden was wrong, while training dogs you can not carry a firearm, unless it is loaded with blank shots, if you are training bird dogs the shells have to be #4 shot or smaller using bought birds, with proof of purchase.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Aug 23, 2010)

Reread page 14 of Regulations:

TRAINING DOGS: There is no closed season for training dogs on private
lands. It is unlawful to possess firearms (except handguns with blank
or shot cartridges), axes, climbers, or other equipment for taking
game while training hunting dogs except that shotguns with number
six or smaller shot may be used while training pointing, flushing,
and retrieving dogs using pen raised quail and pigeons provided
that the dog trainer maintains proof of purchase of pen raised quail.
It is unlawful to run deer with dogs, except during open seasons
for hunting deer with dogs, or to take game by any means while
training hunting dogs, except during open seasons for such game. 
On National Forest Lands, dogs may not be trained from June 1–
Aug. 14, or as otherwise provided, and pen-raised birds may not be
used at any time. Persons training dogs for hunting must have a valid
Hunting License unless they are on their own land or land of an
immediate relative. For specific rules regarding WMAs see page 28.

Shot cartridges are legal- I have been carrying them for years training or running out of season.


----------

